# My fun weekend



## m33kr0b (May 6, 2008)

So.... back in March I went in to get a PET scan to see if my lymphoma has returned and they found 2 areas of activity in the retroperitoneal area. I was scheduled to go in for a biopsy this past Friday. Biopsy was supposed to take 3 hours since the areas in question are in a really bad spot(next to vena cava). Surgery ended up taking 7 hours on Friday. I am a big guy so being on my side for 7 hours caused plenty of swelling. They were afraid that my airway was going to swell so they left my tube in and kept me out and on the vent for a total of a little more than 24 hours. During my time on the vent I woke up 3 times, of those I only remember 2. The first time I do not remember, I guess I was trying to get the tube out. The second time I remember because I tried to write my dad notes but was too out of it for my hand writing to be legible(except for the words tube out and my fiance's name). The third time I woke up a nurse tripped on my foley(do not worry Lil' Josh is OK) and then they took my tube out. After being extubated I very quickly recovered and was able to leave that afternoon. So all and all I had a crappy weekend and now I get to wait for the pathology to come back.  Sorry to all for my little rant, I just needed to write all this out 

Here are pics of me on the vent.
http://picasaweb.google.com/joshuatrumpie/TheJosh/photo#5196644275195911090


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 6, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------

